# Does anyone actually overclock AOSP?



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm using OMFGB, newest MR2 build, with Go launcher ex. And i've added so much stuff to my screen, and animations, and other stuff blah blah blah. And it lags alot!! It seems like OC helps performance some, but I'm not sure if thats just what Im wanting to see. Anyone actually OC with AOSP? And if so how high, what kernel, etc...?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I usually run up to 1.4. My kernel varies between stock, lean, dream, and kang bang.

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm using Kang Bang, OC'd to 1.4

Actually I'm always OC'd to 1.4 now that I think about it.


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

I am running CM7 and I usually underclock when I am not doing anything other than text or make calls.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm using lean kernel, and I found a way to make it faster without over clocking, but it's still nice to know what people do 

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## z0mbiexx (Jun 7, 2011)

I always run at 1.4 on whatever kernel I'm running at the time.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes i o.c. but slightly. 1.2 for me on CM7 using Slayher's kernel thats included


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

1.2 on CM7.

Bootloop of Death on my previous Bolt running it at 1.4 so I lowered it slightly.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Lol i can run to 1.9... but it seems worthless


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Lol i can run to 1.9... but it seems worthless


Ditto. 1.4 is all it's worth to overclock to at this point. Anything more just wastes battery.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

It seems most kernel devs are able to keep voltage levels on 1.4 ghz comparable to 1 ghz stock so its nice imo. I usually only overclock when I need to shit on my friend's droid x when he talks about his precious quadrant.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## ramz (Jun 22, 2011)

To the people that overclock to 1.4: are you on 4g?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

ramz said:


> To the people that overclock to 1.4: are you on 4g?


I am most of the time.


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

Currently running KangBang CFS 7, OC'd to 1308 (i know, lame ), have minimum clock set to 368 to fight off the reboot dragons. Oh, and CM7.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm on CM7 and I don't need to overclock. Runs perfectly fine on 1GHz


----------



## Sicklysuite (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm on LGB.09 and I actually underclock... and it's smooth as butter.


----------



## explamphibian (Jun 7, 2011)

1.4 extreme mode, with OMFGB


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

I always run 1.4 as well, that seems to be the sweet spot. Like Ballocaust you can usually run 1.4 with stock voltage levels which is nice. Anything above that and you have to start bumping up the voltage and take a battery hit. On the other hand that also means you can run stock speed with lower voltage and save some battery. Just depends on what is more important to you. I am personally not in a 4g area so I don't have to fight for battery life.


----------



## feedhead (Jun 10, 2011)

ramz said:


> To the people that overclock to 1.4: are you on 4g?


Solid 4G here. I'm running CM7 with latest Imo Kernel @ 1.4 under volted further using viipermod


----------

